# Who is the MUT queen of what?



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey everyone!

Considering what a mixed bunch we are, there are definitely some outstanding characteristics of each of us on MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Shall we bestow some (nice!) titles on each other so anyone new to MUT can know what everyone is well known for and who to turn to for what? Some of us know others better and for longer than others so there should be a title for everyone!

OK I'll begin:

*Trisha - Inventory Extraordanaire Queen*

*Leila - Blending Queen of Bright Colours*

*Sophia - Peach Lover (from your comments at least!)*

Ooo can you move this to the right forum?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL @ Sophia being the "Peach lover!" She sooo is!

Charmaine - Queen of Order!

Laura - Queen of Honesty

Malinda - Queen of Dare to Be ( I am STILL remembering your "Angel" entry!)

Rosie - Queen of Heart

Joy - Queen of MAC

I'll have to think of more and post them up!


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

yep you are! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 23, 2006)

Jaime - Queen of Aromaleigh

Melissa (maph) - Queen of Informative Articles

Miss J - Queen of Clubbing

Marisol - Queen of Entertainment News


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

I second this lol "Queen of order _and thread-moving_"


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

Another:

(Little)Lisa - Queen of (rude) jokes :icon_lol:


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

rosie queen of heart ( i agree with you leila)

leila queen of tutorials

charmaine queen of mut newsletter

trisha queen of stila,haulage and makeup in general!

laura queen of the sexiest eyes ever!

lisa queen of funny!!!!

devin queen of blending and putting together the sexiest looks ever

melissa (maph) queen of coupons and freebies lmao!

liz queen of the most sexiest thick eyebrows ever!

oh man i gatta think of more!


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 23, 2006)

Jennifer, Dont forget me, the Queen of Sales, Selling pigments that is!

(Actually, Regina does mean Queen, not joking, dont thingk I havnt used that to my benefit my whole life)


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

omg how can i 4got regina!

regina queen of sales and great prices!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 23, 2006)

MWAH:icon_love ! You can name your baby after me!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 23, 2006)

Naturally - queen of sun protection and skincare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 23, 2006)

Awwwww....kisses and hugs!!:icon_chee

U my dear are the Queen of dreamy eyes!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 23, 2006)

LMFAO!! No you had it right the first time Charms... :icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2006)

Lol that's cute Charm he he.

LMAO at Tony-Queen of MUT hahahahah.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 23, 2006)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry, I don't mean to be rude.

Cute titles everyone!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 23, 2006)

lol, that's not "rude" in a bad way Lisa! :icon_chee


----------



## Joyeuux (Feb 23, 2006)

awwww, thanks Leila!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 23, 2006)

MWAH! :icon_love


----------



## Joyeuux (Feb 23, 2006)

:icon_love :icon_love :icon_redf :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Liz (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL! thanks jennifer! that totally cracked me up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Feb 23, 2006)

You all are too funny!


----------



## Geek (Feb 23, 2006)

Leony : Queen of DTB Archives

Reija : Queen of da Belly

Charmaine : Queen of Filipinas

Little Lisa : Queen of Sex forum LOL

Liz : Queen of Ocean Views

Marisol : Queen of Mexico

Draguer : Queen of Forum Games

Squirrel27 : Queen of Forum Games

Kaori: : Queen of Japan!

Jennifer : Queen of PMS lol

Janelle : Queen of Monster Trucks

Laura : Queen of Green Beer

Jennycateyez : Queen of the little swimmers

Leila : Queen of Makeup Videos

Trisha : Queen of Stila

Cirean : Queen of Addictives/compuslives

Frillychimps : Queen of strong opinions

Eva121 : Queen of Belgium

Tony : KING of MakeupTalk!


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL, thanks T.

I'm going to add myself LOL.

Leony : Queen of moving threads because she just moved 339 threads to new introduction forum lol.


----------



## Liz (Feb 23, 2006)

Lol T!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2006)

OH, MY GOD. I AM LAUGHING SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HARDDDDDDDDDDDDD. HOW AM I THE QUEEN OF PMS? LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

what a fucking witch.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL Jen!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

kim- QUEEN OF SKINCARE!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

lol i'll think about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

muahhh right back! thanx :icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

hehe :icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

lmao! i think your the queen i mean king of that tony!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 23, 2006)

See, you were mentioned before Kim  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

no sweetie like kee said you were mentioned! #13 ^ , i didnt 4get you theres so many people on here lol muahhh love ya :icon_chee


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

arielle - queen of barbies

jennycateyez - queen of eyes lol

little lisa - queen of kink

kaori - queen of photography and dtbs

trisha - queen of makeup

nyangel - queen of hair

leila - queen of milani


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

lol thank you cc:icon_chee


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL..what a terrific thread...so wonderfully unifying too:clap :icon_lol:


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 23, 2006)

SierraWren - Queen of the positive attitude!!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 23, 2006)

KittyM (Kristina) Queen of Sweetness/kindness

KittySkyFish (Kerry) Queen of MIA, anyone heard from her yet?

Oh my, I'm gonna have to think on this one....you've all nailed them so far.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 24, 2006)

Aww i love this thread, those are all so true


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 24, 2006)

I haven't seen her around yet... :icon_roll

Kelly and Kee - Dual Queens of debating with me on tricky subjects (ie Dateline and Serial Killers...) MWAH! LOVE YOU GUYS!! :icon_love


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you so much,:icon_bigg MACGoddess!


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Feb 24, 2006)

Kim = Queen of Skincare and Queen of hilarious one liners

Marisol = Queen of MAC Postcards and Entertainment News

Leony = Queen of IT and Shu Uemura Updates

Leila = Queen of Milani &amp; Queen of e/s bases (LMAO!)

Janelle = Queen of the outer V

Jennifer = Queen of funny comments when in a bad mood

Charmaine = Queen of flawless skin &amp; organisation

Trisha = Queen of high-end brands and Queen of FOTD's

Liz = Queen of Tutorials

Rosie = Queen of RAOK's

Sophia = Queen of Peach blushes and glosses

Joy = Queen of MAC

Linab5 = Queen of friendliness

Will update as the day goes on


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 24, 2006)

W00t I'm a queen of something and it's not a bad something!! (at least I don't think) Yai!


----------



## Bhav (Feb 24, 2006)

Got to add this..

Leila - Queen of MAC Matte Turquoise Pigment

:clap :icon_chee


----------



## Andi (Feb 24, 2006)

alright, IÂ´m trying to come up with something new

Sophia-queen of postings threads IÂ´ve always wanted to post myself *lol*

envymi &amp; Kee-queens of sex advice

Kerry (KittySkyfish)-queen of the natural beauty look

Kelly-queen of the 8 a day water challenge (helped me so much!!!!!)

Marisol-queen of the "I am AlejandroÂ´s secret lover"-world

Jennifer-queen of AnthonyÂ´s heart :icon_chee (Anthony=TonyÂ´s oldest son)

Jennifer (JennyCateyes)-queen of the cateyes

Laura-queen of funny expressions like "spits coffee allover keyboard" LOL

Trisha-queen of the Smokey Eye Tutorial (still drool over this one)

Leony-queen of sexy nightgown pics (referring to myspace)

all I can think of for now


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:clap How right you are on these sweetie!


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:icon_lol: That's too funny!


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:icon_bigg Good one!


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:clap This is very true!


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:clap I want to add:

Leila- Queen of Mac pigments.... Doesn't she have like every sample on earth???? :icon_chee


----------



## Leony (Feb 24, 2006)

LMAO, Laura and Andi hahahah.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 24, 2006)

LMAO

i love this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i think it's so nice how we can even label each other. it shows how close we all are and know each other even though we've never met!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 24, 2006)

lmao! andrea-queen of barbie look alike!:icon_chee


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2006)

reija = queen o-da pooch


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:icon_love You should post a picture of her. I bet she looks very pretty!


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 24, 2006)

well since no one has mentioned me i will, lol

cottoncandy - queen of layered necklaces and vintage


----------



## Kelly (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh you are too funny......I apologize I'm not that great at this, cuz I don't know everyone well enough.....so

cottoncandy: yes Queen of Layered Necklaces and Vintage


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL! It is NOT a bad something! I adore you! :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 24, 2006)

LMAO! Thank you!! :icon_chee:icon_chee:icon_chee:icon_chee


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 24, 2006)

Nilufer - Queen of the GORGEOUS blue FOTDs!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 24, 2006)

Almost! I am missing 5... :icon_cry:


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 24, 2006)

Cottoncandy - Queen of never telling us her name!! :icon_chee


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:icon_love Aaaaw that is so nice of you! Thank you. I was just thinking that I didn't have anything to be proud of and such a blah person I've been. I haven't put mu on for so long that I can't wait to start fotds again soon.


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:clap good one!


----------



## lilla (Feb 24, 2006)

:icon_surp Oh no! I hope you get them soon. Did you check with Trisha or Joy?


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 25, 2006)

Trisha didn't have them... I don't THINK Joy does but I am not sure... They are REALLY old ones. :icon_conf I am kind of NOT expecting to ever find a sample of them.


----------



## lilla (Feb 25, 2006)

:icon_sad: Sorry hunny! if ebay, Trisha, or Joy doesn't have them, then I don't know what to say... I hope you get your hands on them. I really do!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 25, 2006)

Aww thank you Nilufer! Maybe I can find them one day... I am not stressing it though, I am lucky to have found some of the long discontinued ones that I HAVE! :icon_lol:


----------



## lilla (Feb 25, 2006)

:clap :icon_smil Good attitude hun!


----------



## Cirean (Feb 25, 2006)

I am the Queen of No Self Control, so true !!! It's what makes me so charming LOL


----------



## Sophia (Feb 25, 2006)

Ohhh I'm such a bad girl!! How did I miss this fabulous thread????

For me Leila is definetely the queen of high self-esteem and good mood!!!

Ohhh and Leony you're slowly becoming our Queen of Shu!!!!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Devin - the real MAC Queen

Maph - the Queen of information

Trisha - the brush Queen (last count 95)

LittLisa - the Queen of laughter

Jennycateyz - the Pretty eyed Queen

Cirean - the Queen of keeping it real

MacGoddess - the Queen of piggies


----------



## Sophia (Feb 25, 2006)

ohh how could I orgot Mel (Maph) you're our our queen of "finding tips"!!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks hunny!! Isn't it 2 years now?xxx


----------



## Laura (Feb 26, 2006)

That actually came out wrong.. I couldnt think of a good word for you LOL!


----------



## Nicolet (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey everyone! I'm here in Holland, still on vacation, and managed to get onto the internet for a minute!! Love this thread. Since you guys don't know me that well, I'll give myself a title:

Queen of wishing she had more time to hang out at MUT!!

Yay! :icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee


----------



## lilla (Feb 26, 2006)

:icon_smil Cool! So glad to hear from you. Hope you're having a wonderful time.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 26, 2006)

I hope that this wish comes true! Hope you are having a blast.


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 26, 2006)

Agreed! Could not have said it better!


----------



## L281173 (Feb 27, 2006)

Devinjhans - Queen of Trendiness and Creativity

JennyCatez- Queen of Elegance

Leeza - Queen of Advice

Miss Jessie - Queen of Art

:clap


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow! that is incredibly sweet of you! Thank you so much!:icon_chee


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 27, 2006)

well you know i do a lil' sumthin', sumthin'! just kidding around!:icon_lol: Thanks a lot!:icon_chee


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww...Thanks Soph! And I TOTALLY agree about our Leony! :icon_lol:


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 27, 2006)

Nicolet - Queen of popping in and out of MuT and making us miss you a ZILLION times more!! :icon_chee


----------



## Leony (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO Sophia hahaha. .

LOL Lina hahah!

This is such a funny and cute thread lol.


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol, this thread has *grown*! I think a titles summary at the end would be interesting reading. I feel like I've caught up and learned so much about all of you just from this post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And since there's not one for me yet, I'm going to be a self-titler too!

Ley- Queen of personality tests :icon_lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 27, 2006)

Hope you're having loads of fun! Lucky you!!:icon_chee :clap


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 27, 2006)

Awwwww. Just call me the Miller girl!! :icon_lol: :icon_lol:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

:icon_redf I feel like the queen of thread killing.

Oh, and makeup brush threads/posts.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 23, 2006)

I think I should be the queen of suds (aka soap)


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

:smilehappyyes: I agree!


----------



## L281173 (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't have any idea about what MUT queen I would be

Any ideas? :wacko:


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 23, 2006)

ohh I want to be the bare Essentuals Queen! yeah! Or "BEQ" to shorten it lol!

Anyah


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL You are what you eat! :laughno:


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 23, 2006)

lmao!!!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 23, 2006)

lmao! thanx chic


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 23, 2006)

awww thank you sweetie!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 23, 2006)

thank you!:icon_smil


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 29, 2006)

:scared: :scared: :scared: I'm not on the list. :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 29, 2006)

Katie you are the Queen of Sunshine! The Queen of Utter Sweetness! We all thought you knew, so we didn't mention it...:whistling:


----------



## BeneBaby (Mar 29, 2006)

Yahoo! I am Official Queen of Benefit!!! Here are the Queens of my Heart......

Trisha- Queen of Worlds Most Envied Makeup Collection

Charms- Queen of Peace and Order. Also Queen of Spam Elimination.

Leila- Queen of MAC and Milani

Laura- Queen of Shu ME Silver 945

Kaori- Queen of FAbulous Best Friends

Little Lisa- Queen of Farts......hahaha.

BrazenBrunhilda- Queen of Storytelling

Leony- Queen of Cuteness

Marisol- Queen of Strobe Cream....love ya!

I'll try and add more later.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 29, 2006)

lol Amanda, Queen of the hottest F-in eyebrows I have ever seen!!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Amanda! I think that Krista will challenge your title. :laughno:


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi L281173,

Thanks for the wonderful compliment.:clap :clap


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 29, 2006)

How about *Queen of the Classy Women with Attitude * :smilehappyyes: :smilehappyyes:


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know what I'm the queen of! :laughno:


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 29, 2006)

Arielle - Queen of personal inspiration ;-)


----------



## L281173 (Mar 30, 2006)

I would say that you are the queen of style and trendiness with a touch of class. :laughing:


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 30, 2006)

This is absolutely true! Definitely, the Queen of Sunshine &amp; Sweetness! :flowers:


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 30, 2006)

Wooohooo! :icon_redf


----------



## BeneBaby (Mar 30, 2006)

OK, compliments will get you EVERYWHERE with me. Thanks so much!!!

Marisol- Yes, Krista and I share the title. We are Co-Queens. We have a saying about eachother....

*Amanda and Krista*

Two brains...two racks...one HEART.

We don't mind sharing.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 30, 2006)

Aww, Leila! :heart::heart::heart: Thank you! My husband would probably disagree. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 30, 2006)

LMAO! :laughno:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you, Sierra! :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: You're a sweetheart!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 30, 2006)

Totally agree! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 30, 2006)

*Filing that away...* :whistling:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 30, 2006)

Aww, what do they know anyway... :hehe: :hehe: :hehe:


----------



## Marisol (Mar 30, 2006)

I am glad that you don't mind sharing... I guess that is why you are BFF.


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2006)

aww, you two warm the cockles of my heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

Becksabee is the queen of being the fairest! :smilehappyyes: :smilehappyyes: :smilehappyyes: Does that make sense?


----------

